# Licensing a small utility trailer



## fishintiger (Apr 26, 2004)

I have a question for everyone. Do you need a title for a small 8x5 utility trailer to transfer owners or would a hand written note work? My grandfather is giving me a trailer that hasn't been "tagged" for 20 years and he doesn't think he has the title for it. I don't want to have to jump thru a bunch of hoops to get it registered.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

Have your grandpa give you a bill of sale that says you paid him $50 for a home made utility trailer and take it to the title bureau. You'll also need a weigh slip, which you can get from a gravel yard, and some larger landscape supply yards.


----------



## roger23 (Mar 7, 2007)

I have never had a problem I just say I have a homemade trailer ,hand them a weight slip ,,bend over and pay the bill ..I have made probably 10 home made trailers


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

roger23 said:


> I have never had a problem I just say I have a homemade trailer ,hand them a weight slip ,,bend over and pay the bill ..I have made probably 10 home made trailers


This is correct. Just get a weigh slip and tell them it's a homemade trailor your grandfather made. No title needed. I did this a few years ago with an old boat trailor we cut down. My new 4X6 trailor didn't come with a title, just a sales slip and a weight slip.


----------



## fishintiger (Apr 26, 2004)

Thanks for the help guys. I should have figured it would be similar to a boat trailer. Now to get new tires, and maybe some new bearing. I'm sure both are shot after sitting for 20 plus years.


----------

